
Some founders are ‘nervous’ about dealing with Benchmark after it sued Uber - MBCook
https://www.recode.net/platform/amp/2017/8/11/16130148/benchmark-uber-startup-founder-backlash-lawsuit
======
rmason
They've got a right to be concerned. What Benchmark has done against Travis
Kalanick is part of their modus operandi.

Good news for Travis is that they've been beaten before - by none other than
Naval Ravikant of Angelist fame.

[http://www.mercurynews.com/2013/02/06/naval-ravikant-of-
ange...](http://www.mercurynews.com/2013/02/06/naval-ravikant-of-angellist-
went-from-dot-com-pariah-to-silicon-valley-power-broker/)

If the journalists were really doing their jobs they'd be interviewing Naval,
though it's possible as a part of the settlement he got from Benchmark he
can't comment on his case.

